# July Challenge #1: Weather



## martygreene (Jul 12, 2006)

Freshly fallen dew... snowflakes alighting upon your hair... rays on sun illuminating skin... the weather can be remarkably beautiful at times, and violent at others. Let the weather inspire your makeup for this challenge.

Use these images for inspiration, or come up with something completely your own!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 13, 2006)

AWESOME theme!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna try hard to participate.......


----------



## faifai (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, I tried it out with this picture:


































It was fun, I just got a new camera (Canon SD600) so I finally can take pictures at night that are true to life color-wise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, doesn't my expression look so funny in the last picture? I look very...smug! Hahaha. I was really just blinded by the flash.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 23, 2006)

wow - that looks amazing faifai


----------



## StelliR (Jul 23, 2006)

My first Specktra post!  You look BEAUTIFUL and captured those colors perfectly!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2006)

very purty!!


----------



## Punkrprincessa (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok so I went a little wild. 

Im a weather map:










a little photoshopped for better color.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 23, 2006)

lol thats awesome!  VERY creative!!!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 23, 2006)

Punkrprincessa,
That is hilarious.  Good job!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Everybody did a great job!!!


Here is my take....

My inspiration..












No flash, looks kinda dark. Well not kinda, it is!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

IslandGirl77, that looks great!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 24, 2006)

wow u gals all look great,


----------



## Rockell (Jul 24, 2006)

All of you look great! Here's my take...

First the inspiration:






Then me:

(I upped the contrast a little on this one so you could see the makeup better.)





Can you tell I'm loving the new collection?? I just had to do a sunset face so I could play with Heat/Element.

Sorry for the surly expressions...the sun was bright while I was photographing. These aren't photo-shopped, so they look a little washed out.











That would be a sunbeam on my cheek...haha. 

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## user6 (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone looks so awesome, and I'm inspired by you Rockell to go play with my heat/element!!!!!! But good job everyone, the creativity and originality really came out!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW, I'm inspired!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW, I'm inspired!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

Punkprincessa-you kill me! lol I love it! hahahaha


----------



## faifai (Jul 24, 2006)

Punkrprincessa, that is hilarious. I would never have even thought of being a map.


----------



## Punkrprincessa (Jul 24, 2006)

haha I couldnt think of anything else and when I image googled weather, alot of those came up!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2006)

You guys look awesome! the weathermap is just hilarious and very creative! IslandGirl77, i love that look!

Girls keep the looks coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alurabella (Jul 25, 2006)

These are fabulous!!! I might have to join in on this challenge.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 25, 2006)

My fav. Is IslandGirl77, very unique love it! Weathermap is Awesome kool colors. Great Job to all the chicas on here. Keep the looks Coming!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, those are all really creative. Bright colours! Great stuff.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mahalo my friends.


----------



## user6 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, so growing up in Sunny California, July makes me think of the beach, with beautiful blue skies and warm sunshine on your skin....so this is the closest picture I could find to match what I think the beauty of the weather in July is all about:


​
and now here is what look it inspired in me:








​
I know it's nowhere near as good as the other entries, but I hope you guys like it


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful, MediCredFearn. Both of them.


----------



## user6 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Beautiful, MediCredFearn. Both of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, girl! I love you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs*


----------



## alurabella (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, this is my first challenge...so it's not really good... but here it is anyway!

My inspiration:







Me:


----------



## user6 (Jul 27, 2006)

alurabella, I LOVE IT!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## showpuli (Jul 28, 2006)

wow! I love these Challenges. They really show what creative spirits we are. For those who think MU is about vanity... well they should see this. It really is amazing! Love em all. I need to do one soon.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

Alurabella, WOW!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

wow!!! girls this is all awesome!!! good job


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

Photo:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ne4/Sunset.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../untitled2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ntitled8-1.jpg
MAC Nocturnelle e/s
BareEscentuals Fun glimmer (copper-bronze)
BareEscentuals Passion glimmer (dark red)
MAC opulent pearlizer
Smashbox mascara 

crazy brows are natural


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2006)

All So Pretty!!


----------



## Pei (Aug 1, 2006)

...Winter...






No PS


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

Man Pei that first pic is AWESOME..... you look so pretty!


----------



## ska_wiking (Aug 2, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the color combo and the thema!! it's wonderfull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_Ok, I tried it out with this picture:


































It was fun, I just got a new camera (Canon SD600) so I finally can take pictures at night that are true to life color-wise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, doesn't my expression look so funny in the last picture? I look very...smug! Hahaha. I was really just blinded by the flash._

 
Omg, this is soo amazing! Cute Pictures~!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 4, 2006)

I really digs all the pictures everyone did... Very Excellent!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_...Winter...






No PS



_

 

WOW!! bravo! pei!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 10, 2006)

Good work everyone-i especially love Peis!! soo creative, reminds me of the Lion, the witch and the wardrobe


----------

